# Matlab Balkendiagramm



## cockroad (19. Dezember 2007)

Hallo zusammen,
ich hoffe es kann mir jemand weiterhelfen.
Ich möchte in Matlab ein Balkendiagramm erzeugen. ich weiss, dass ich den Funktionsaufruf line() verwenden kann. Nun ist es aber so, dass ich für die x-Achse Zeitangaben besitze. Mein Balken fängt zu einer Zeit an und hört zu einer bestimmten Zeit wieder auf.

folgenden Code habe ich versucht:

```
startzeit=datevec(startzeit);
endezeit=datevec(endezeit);

line([startzeit endezeit], [12 12],'LineWidth',20)
```

Er kommt immer mit der Fehlermeldung Vectoren seien unterschiedlich gross, auch wenn ich mich nur auf bestimmte Merkmale beziehe (startzeit([5 6]))

Hoffe es kann mir jemand weiterhelfen

Grüsse


----------



## LukeS (25. Dezember 2007)

Ich verstehe nicht genau was du tun möchtest.

Aber mit dem Befehl hist(...) kann man Balkendiagramme zeichnen.
Schau mal hier: http://www.oldimrt.ethz.ch/education/tutorials/matlab/  auf Seite 125.

Sonst müsstest du genauer angeben, in welcher Form deine Daten vorliegen und wie du sie genau darstellen willst.

Gruss Luke


----------



## cockroad (27. Dezember 2007)

Hallo,
ich habe die Daten in Arrays vorliegen. Ich habe ein Array, indem meine Startzeiten und ein Array für Endzeiten, liegen und wollte für jedes Eelement der Liste jeweils als Anfang und Endpunkt des Balkens nehmen. Das Heisst wenn zum Beispiel ein Startpunkt bei 00:20:15.266 und der Endpunkt bei 00:20:20:599 liegt, soll dafür ein Balkern angelegt werden. der nächste Balken soll dann im selben Diagramm auf derselben Y-Koordinate zum Beispiel den Startpunkt 00:25:45:266 und den Endpunkt 00:30:50.599 haben. Hilft das mehr?

Danke

Gruss


----------

